# IT for slow cooked leg of lamb



## atomicsmoke (Mar 27, 2017)

Most of us here like medium if not rare lamb. 

I am cooking a leg of lamb that has to feed folks who don't like pink/red in their meat. What would be the IT that will still allow some slicing , but is also supertender. Basically I want it just before the "pulled lamb" stage. From what I read "pulled" IT is around 195.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm no help...  I cook lamb to 130 ish....   Here's a government recommendation...

http://startcooking.com/safe-cooking-temperatures-lamb


----------



## link (Mar 27, 2017)

I have the same situation when I cook lamb (beef, pork, whatever) some in the family want it cooked all the way. So I cook it to the internal temp my wife and I like 135° to 145° max. I then slice it up and cook some pieces further for the rest of the folks. Either over the coals or in a hot cast iron pan.

Not sure if that helps.

Link.


----------

